# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldian με πρόβλημα!

## krisp

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,

έχω ένα αρσενικό gouldian που χθες το βράδυ έπεσε από το κλαδάκι του και χτυπούσε τα φτερά του στον πάτο του κλουβιού ενώ το κεφάλι του είχε κατεύθυνση προς τα κάτω. Νόμιζα πως απλά τρόμαξε, άναψα λίγο τα φώτα και δεν είχε καμία διαφορά, πέρασαν μερικά λεπτά και μετά πήρε στάση ύπνου στον πάτο του κλουβιού.
Σήμερα όταν ξύπνησε ανέβηκε στο κλαδάκι, έχοντας όμως εμφανή δυσκολία στο να ισορροπήσει. Το παρακολούθησα λίγο και πλέον κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού νωχελικό και ανεβαίνει με λίγη δυσκολία στην ταΐστρα και τρώει λίγο, ενώ με επίσης λίγη δυσκολία βρίσκει πως να πιει νερό από την ποτίστρα με κενό αέρος που είχε...

Το πουλί έχει γεννηθεί τον Ιανουάριο και είχε τελειώσει την πτερόροια πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες. Ήταν πολύ κεφάτο, πετούσε, κελαϊδούσε και έκανε χορό στις αδερφές του που έβλεπε από το χώρισμα. Έχει ζήσει εξ ολοκλήρου σε εσωτερικό χώρο.
Δεν είχε κανένα σύμπτωμα, το μόνο που ίσως άκουσα προχθες το βράδυ ενώ κοιμόντουσαν είναι ένα φτερούγισμα, αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι και χθες ήταν μια χαρά νομίζω, το βράδυ όμως...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν ξερω αν και τα γκουλντιαν παθαινουν νυχτερινο πανικο.Βεβαια αυτο με την σταση του κεφαλιου παραπεμπει  σε παραμιξοϊο η σαλμονελωση.
Το κεφαλακι του ειναι οπως του περιστεριου σε αυτο το θεμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AC%CE%BD%CF%89
Ανεβασε μια φωτο το πουλι και κουτσουλιες. Ευχομαι να μην ειναι τιποτα

----------


## krisp

Η μάνα του καμιά φορά αν περάσω κοντά έχει πάθει, ανοίγω λίγο το φως να δει που παν τα τέσσερα και κοιμάται πάλι... Χθες εκείνο, τίποτα, δεν είχε διαφορά..
Όχι ευτυχώς δεν είναι έτσι, μόνο χθες το βράδυ το κεφάλι του είχε κατεύθυνση προς τα κάτω. Σήμερα κάθεται κυρίως κάτω και έχει αστάθεια... Ανεβαίνει στη ταΐστρα τρώει λίγο και μετά πάλι κάτω, μπουσουλώντας... Ανέβηκε και στην πάνω πατήθρα λίγο αλλά μετά από λίγο ξανακατέβηκε κάτω...
Να του βάλω κάτι σήμερα; Anti-stress ξέρω γω... Να προλάβω τα μαγαζιά...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μπα οχι δεν χρειαζετε.Φωτο κουτσουλιες ανεβασε και κοιλια αν μπορεις.Το κεφαλακι του ηταν ακριβως οπως στην εικονα αν ναι πρεπει να αρχισεις αντιβιωση.Περιμενε λιγο τους ειδικοτερους.

----------


## Cristina

Εμένα μου κάνει πιο πολύ για εγκεφαλικό ή κάποιο ιό που χτυπάει το νευρικό σύστημα... πιθανό και δηλητηρίαση. 
Έφαγε την προηγούμενη μέρα κάποιο λαχανικό ή φρούτο;
Έχεις κάποια αντιβιωση σπίτι;

Νυχτερινό τρόμο παθαίνουν όλα τα πουλιά. Τα δικά μου, που έχω και ποικιλία, αν ακούνε κάτι την νύχτα πετάνε χαοτικά. Δεν είναι πολύ συχνο φαινόμενο. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να χτύπησε το κεφάλι του ;
Ενεργό άνθρακα έχεις σπίτι;


Ρωταω για σιγουριά... είχε πέσει κάτω και χτυπιοταν ..σαν να ήθελε να πετάξει; Για κάποια λεπτά;

----------


## Cristina

Βγάλε φωτο από την κοιλιά όπως είπε και ο Αριστειδης. 
Μου είχε προτείνει ένας κτηνίατρος για προβλήμα  νευρολογικο το tabernil total, που είναι βασικά βιταμίνες μαι αμινοξέα.

----------


## krisp

Να πω την αλήθεια προχθές του έβαλα λίγο καρπούζι αλλά δεν πρέπει να δοκίμασε, χθες δεν έβαλα τιποτε προσθετο..
Για χτύπημα δεν ξέρω...
Τώρα είναι σε δικό του ξεχωριστό κλουβί γιατί ήταν σε ζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα με τις αδερφές του. Έβαλα Α4 να έχουμε εικόνα των περιττωμάτων αύριο. Έβαλα και λίγο κάρβουνο σε μια αυγουλιέρα. Η αστάθεια μένει, αν και ανέβηκε με λίγη δυσκολία στην επάνω πατήθρα για να πάρει θέση για ύπνο..
Αντιβίωση δεν είχα...
Αύριο του βάζω και τις βιταμίνες...
Να πάρω κάτι άλλο αύριο το πρωί;
Άντε να δούμε... Τον μάτιασα ρε παιδιά τον κούκλο...
Ελπίζω να συνέλθει...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Χρηστο, πάρε αύριο από φαρμακείο almora ηλεκτρολύτες. 
Καλά θα ήταν να πάρεις και gentamicina από κάποιο πετσοπ ή μαγαζί με κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα. Μήπως δεν είναι νευρολογικο το πρόβλημα( το εύχομαι) και έχει κάποιο μικρόβιο. Δηλητηρίαση πιο πολύ οι παπαγάλοι παθαίνουν που ραμφηζουν παντού.. Φοβόμουν τα φυτοφάρμακα από τα λαχανικά και φρούτα.
 Να βάλεις φωτό με την κοιλιτσα του και το στήθος, να δούμε αν τρεφόταν καλά αυτές τις ημέρες , μην έχει καρίνα και την κοιλιά του από το στέρνο μέχρι εκεί που κουτσουλα. 
Πες μου σε ποια περιοχή είσαι να σου πω που θα βρεις φάρμακο.

----------


## krisp

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια...
Αμπελόκηπους μένω αλλά αύριο το πρωί  θα περάσω από το Περιστέρι και έλεγα να πάω σε αυτό στην Κηφισού..
Μακάρι να είναι κάτι παροδικό...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Να βγάλεις πρώτα φωτο και μετά να δούμε τι θα πάρει.

----------


## krisp

OK, τον τσέκαρα τώρα μια χαρά κοιμάται... Αύριο θα τον βγάλω...
Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## Cristina

Καλό βράδυ! Ελπίζω αύριοσε μία καλύτερη μέρα για τον κουκλο σου!

----------


## jk21

Εγκεφαλικο πιθανοτερο αλλα δεν αποκλειω ιο  . Ομως θελω να μου πεις ποτε εγινε η μετακινηση στο νεο κλουβι , αν ειναι μικροτερο αρκετα ή αν ειναι σε διαφορετικο υψος αρκετα σε σχεση με το αλλο 


αν δεν εχεις θεμα με twirling statgazing , τοτε μαλλον ειναι εγκεφαλικο


Δωσε βιταμινες Β και βιτ Ε σε οτι σκευασμα τις βρισκεις διαθεσιμες

----------


## krisp

Τη μεταφορά την έκανα σήμερα το απόγευμα, είναι λίγο μικρότερων διαστάσεων το κλουβί και είναι πλέον σε εξωτερικό χώρο...
Να ξεκινήσω φαντάζομαι με το σκεύασμα βιταμινών που αναφέρθηκε και βαζω φωτογραφίες αύριο...

----------


## jk21

αρα δεν εχει σχεση το κλουβι αφου η μετακινηση εγινε μετα

ναι δωσε βιταμινες αλλα να δουμε την κοιλια του μηπως χρειαστει και φαρμακο και κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## krisp



----------


## krisp

Βραδινές:


Πρωινές:

----------


## jk21

νορμαλ ... απλα αδυνατο . Δωσε almora ηλεκτρολυτες μαζι με βιταμινες

----------


## krisp

Μάλλον εγκεφαλικό δηλαδή;
Δοσολογία κανονικά για το almora, βιταμίνη του έβαλα 16 σταγόνες στα 40 ml(διπλάσια δόση για αυξημένες ανάγκες). Τη βάζω στο διάλυμα με τους ηλεκτρολύτες;

----------


## Cristina

Βάλε 1/3 του φακέλου σε ένα ποτήρι νερό. Απο αυτό πάρε 40 μλ και βάλε τις 16 σταγόνες. Μην βάλεις παραπάνω μλ απο 40, καλύτερα να βάζεις 40 μλ το πρωί και μετά το μεσημέρι, μετά τις 4 άλλαξε το πάλι.
Το πουλάκι πως είναι σήμερα;

----------


## krisp

Διατηρείται στο ψυγείο το almora;
Το πρωί που το χτύπησε λίγο ο ήλιος καθόταν κάτω με ανοιχτό το στόμα, έτσι του άλλαξα θέση να μην το χτυπάει άμεσα..
Αργότερα ανέβηκε στην ταΐστρα έφαγε, έκατσε και στην πατήθρα...
Όταν το είχα στο χέρι μου, του έδωσα νερό με βιταμίνες για να σιγουρευτώ, γιατί σήμερα δεν το πέτυχα να πίνει...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Βάλε το υπόλοιπο του νερού με αλμορα στο ψυγείο.Αν το βγαζεις στον ήλιο( που του κάνει πολύ καλό) να προσέχεις το νερό με τις βιταμίνεςνα μην είναι  στον ήλιο).
Καλά έκανεςκαι του έδωσες στο στόμα. Τώρα παρακολούθηση θέλει μονο.

----------


## jk21

καλα ειναι να μην βρισκεται αυτες τις ημερες στον ηλιο 

αν δεν πινει νερο , να συνεχισεις συχνες χορηγησεις αλμορα και βιταμινων στο στομα

----------


## Cristina

Χρηστο, πως πήγε το πουλάκι σήμερα;

----------


## krisp

Καλησπέρα, νερό πίνει, όμως δεν βλέπω κάποια βελτίωση...
Κάθεται συνεχώς στον πάτο και σήμερα μάλιστα τα σπόρια ήταν νομίζω σχεδόν απείραχτα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Αν δεν έφαγε δεν είναι καλό...
Αύριο το πρωί μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς; Κάπως έτσι να είναι τραβηγμένη
https://m.imgur.com/xfjHTL5
Με λίγο νεράκι παραμερίζεις τα φτερά για να φαίνεται όλη η κοιλιά, απο το στέρνο μέχρι στην αμάρα ( εκεί που κουτσουλα).
Αν δεν προλαβαίνεις βάλε του στο στόμα μια σταγόνα αδιάλυτη απο gentamicina και βλέπουμε αργότερα την κοιλιά.

----------


## krisp

Καλημέρα,

του έβαλα σε μια αυγουλιέρα σποράκια και μετά από λίγο έφαγε, ευτυχώς, γιατί στις ταΐστρες, που τις έχω τιγκαρισμένες, τα σπόρια ήταν απείραχτα... Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι είναι σχετικά υπερυψωμένες για κλουβί, αλλά στην αρχή έτρωγε από εκεί..
Νερό φαίνεται να πίνει... Βελτίωση δεν έχω δει, πλέον κάθεται, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά, στον πάτο του κλουβιού...

----------


## Cristina

Χρηστο, βγάλε μια φωτογραφία στην κοιλιά, όπως σου έδειξα στο #26 . Δες όταν το επιασες καλά την κοιλιά του, αν στην δεξιά πλευρά υπάρχει κατι σαν μπαλάκι που μπαίνω- βγαίνει από την κοιλιά.
Πρέπει κάτι να δώσουμε ...  Gentamicina πήρες τελικά; Αν έχεις δωσε μία σταγόνα αδιάλυτη στο στόμα κατευθείαν μέχρι να δούμε τι έχει με σιγουριά...
Κάτι διαφορετικό βλέπεις; Στις κουτσουλιές;

----------


## krisp

Του έδωσα σήμερα Gentamicina. Του έδωσα και λίγο νεράκι μιας και τον  είχα πιάσει... Φωτογραφία έβγαλα αλλά μου είναι δύσκολο να τη βγάλω  καλή... Κάτι σαν μπαλάκι που να μπαινοβγαίνει δεν πρόσεξα... Υπάρχει  κάπου ενδεικτική φωτογραφία ή βίντεο με αυτό που υποψιάζεσαι;

Η συμπεριφορά του παρόμοια, σχετική απάθεια, του πήρε λίγο να αντιδράσει  μέχρι να τον πιάσω.. Καθώς και έλλειψη ισορροπίας, κυρίως από το λαιμό και πάνω... Κουνάει το κεφάλι του δεξιά-αριστερά/πάνω-κάτω καθώς κινείται και προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει... Σαν να είναι το κεφάλι του βαρύ και να το δυσκολεύει ενώ προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει θα έλεγα...
Το...


> Εγκεφαλικό


...μου φαίνεται κι εμένα πολύ λογικό...

----------


## Cristina

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...t=megabacteria
Στο #4 δες το βίντεο.
Εγω το βλέπω αδυνατισμένο το πουλάκι ( δεν λέω κάτι νέο βέβαια).
Να δώσεις κάθε μέρα μια σταγόνα gentamicina στο στόμα, το νερό με τις ηλεκτρολύτες συνεχίζεις να το δώσεις και θα έλεγα και αυγο βραστό, πιο πολύ τον κρόκο να του βάλεις να φάει, που δεν πιστεύω ότι θα το τρώει έτσι όπως είναι. ( το αυγό βρασμένο 12λεπτα απο την στιγμή που βραζει το νερό). Τα σπορια και το νερό στο πάτωμα για να έχει ευκολα πρόσβαση, όχι έξω στην ζεστή και αν το βλέπεις πως δεν τρώει δώσε απο το κρόκο διαλυμένο με το νερό με ηλεκτρολύτες, να είναι σαν ρευστή κρέμα , με σύριγγα.

Να δούμε τι θα λένε και τα άλλα παιδιά., μήπως μου ξεφεύγει και εμένα τίποτα...

----------


## Cristina

Χρηστο, βάλε ολόκληρο το φακελάκι almora σε 200 μλ νερό, να πάρει δυνάμεις και δωσ του και κρόκο από αυγό όπως είπα πιο πάνω.

----------


## jk21

να ξαναβγαλεις την κοιλια . η φωτο ειναι σκοτεινη και μαλλον βλεπω μαυριλα απο εντερα ... πρεπει να δουμε καθαρα τι συμβαινει Παραμερισε καλα τα πουπουλα σε ολη την κοιλια και η φωτο να ειναι φωτισμενη

----------


## krisp



----------


## jk21

και να υπηρχε συκωτι σε εναρξη στην πρωτη φωτο που ειχες βγαλει , θα ηταν μικρο και το κρυβανε τα πουπουλα .Εχει ξεκαθαρα επεκταθει .Υπαρχει διογκωμενο συκωτι  .Δεν βλεπω ομως πρησμενα εντερα .Δινε μια σταγονα gentamicina την ημερα αδιαλυτη και δινε almora στην ποτιστρα και στο στομα αν δεν πινει πολυ νερο .Ενισχυμενη τροφη (αν τρωει κανναβουρι να του βαλεις εξτρα ) γιατι ειναι αδυνατο . Δωσε και αυγο ή αυγοτροφη με βραστο αυγο να δυναμωσει

----------


## Cristina

Πως πάει το πουλάκι;

----------


## krisp

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα, αντιδρά πιο εύκολα, πλέον και με το που περνάω από κοντά χτυπιέται στο κλουβί ενώ πιο πριν έπρεπε σχεδόν να τον πιάσω για να πετάξει...
Είναι αρκετά ανήσυχο αλλά το προτιμώ από την απάθεια των πρώτων ημερών...
Το Σάββατο του έβαλα και ένα τσαμπί κεχρί και τον είδα καθόταν στο κλαδί και έχει τσιμπήσει... Τρώει και λίγους σπόρους, το αυγό πρέπει να το αφήνει απείραχτο ή τρώει πολύ λίγο... Σήμερα του πήρα και καναβούρι να δω αν θα φάει...
Νομίζω όμως πως είναι ακόμα πιο αδυνατισμένο...
Τις βιταμίνες και τους ηλεκτρολύτες τα έχει πάρει κανονικά, χθες και προχθές ομως δεν του έδωσα gentamicina, θα συνεχίσω σήμερα...
Ένα σενάριο που μου είπε ενα παιδί πρώην κάτοχος gouldian είναι λόγω της ερωτικής επιθυμίας και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έκανε χορό πίσω από το χώρισμα τις τελευταίες μέρες...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Καλό μήνα και σε σένα!
Είναι μυστήρια πουλιά τα gouldian! Εγώ φέτος τα είδα τα περισσότερα να περνάνε πολύ δύσκολα την πτεροροια. Ήταν λες και τα είχα ναρκωσει...όλο κοιμόντουσαν και πολύ ακίνητα. Μόνο να φάνε σπορακια και να πίνουν κουνιόταν. Αυγό που τους βάζω, σπάνια τρώνε και αυγοτροφη το ίδιο! 
Στο ερωτικό κομμάτι τώρα...εγώ έχω δυο αρσενικάπου έχουν περάσει την πτεροροια. Τα δυο θηλυκά που είναι μαζί τους, τώρα την περνάνε. Αφού βλέπουν ότι τα κορίτσια δεν ανταποκρίνονται στο χορό και στο τραγούδι τους, τα βρίσκουν μεταξύ τους!  :Happy:  Προσπαθεί να βατεψει ο ένας τον άλλον. Ο δικό σου που είναι μόνος ,μπορεί και από αυτό που σου είπε το παιδί. Εγώ σου προτείνω να δώσεις αλμορα ακόμα, με τις βιταμίνες δεν θυμάμαι, δες τι λένε οι οδηγίες. Το κανναβουρι δεν μπόρεσαν να το ανοίξουν και το εσπασα εγώ . Άσε τσαμπί να έχει πάντα μέσα, τους αρέσει πολύ. Να φάει όσο θέλει τουλάχιστον τώρα που είναι αδύναμο. 

Φωνάζει στα άλλα, τα ψάχνει;
Ασ τον κοντά με τα άλλα, μήπως επηρεάζεται ψυχολογικά.
Πόσες μέρες πήρε gentamicina;

----------


## krisp

Εμένα το αυγό το τρώνε κανονικά... 
Οι βιταμίνες λένε για 5 μέρες 2 φορές το μήνα, αλλά εδώ που είναι ειδική περίπτωση...;
Είναι σχετικά κοντά σε πιο ψηλό σημείο με τους γονείς του και μπορεί να τους δει αλλά γενικά μετά το επεισόδιο δεν τον έχω ακούσει να βγάζει άχνα...
Gentamicina νομίζω πήρε 2 ή 3 ημέρες συνεχόμενες 1 σταγόνα απευθείας στο στόμα, να του δώσω και σήμερα ή όχι...;
Το καλό είναι ότι είναι πιο ζωηρός και τρώει, το κεχρί σχεδόν το έχει μισιάσει, αλλά είναι εμφανώς αδυνατισμένος πλέον και χωρίς να το πιάσεις...

----------


## jk21

Κακως διεκοψε τη θεραπεια !!! ξεκινας σαν να δινεις πρωτη φορα , συνεχομενα για 6 μερες

----------


## Cristina

Δωσε παλι gentamicina . Θελει 5 ήμερες  συνεχόμενες  τουλάχιστον. 
Και τις βιταμίνες θα σου έλεγα να τις δωσεις , αφού θέλει ακόμη να δυναμώσει. Αν το δεις και είναι καλυτέρα, δωσε μονο την συνηθισμένη δοση, των 8 σταγόνων. Κάνουν καλο οι βιταμίνες, όπως στην περίπτωση του πουλιού σου,   αλλά σε μεγάλη ποσότητα κάνουν κακο ( οι λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες, που αποθηκεύονται στο συκώτι) .


μαζι γράψαμε παλι, κ. Δημητρη!!!

----------


## Cristina

Πως πάει ο κούκλος, Χρηστο; Τον είδα σε φώτο και το λυπάμαι ακόμα περισσότερα...αν και όλα τα gouldian πανέμορφα είναι....

----------


## krisp

Καλημέρα, νομίζω καλύτερα...
Κάθεται στο κλαδί και τρώει τσαμπί και είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως πήρε λίγο βάρος...
Βέβαια είναι αρκετά ανήσυχος,όταν είμαι σε απόσταση 1,5 μέτρο από το κλουβί χτυπιέται... Αλλά δεν έχει περάσει και λίγα, συν το ότι είναι και σε διαφορετικό κλουβί...

----------


## Cristina

Του έμεινε ο φόβος απο τις φορές που το έπιασες. Και μια θηλυκιά δικιά μου που την έχω με ποδοδερματιτιδα απο τον Απρίλιο, όταν με βλέπει δεν ξέρει που να κρυφτεί!
Χαίρομαι πως ακούω ότι πάει καλύτερα! Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

το οτι χτυπιεται , δειχνει οτι εχει ανακτησει δυναμεις

----------


## krisp

Ναι! Και να πω εδώ ότι δεν τη διέκοψα την θεραπεία γιατί σας αμφισβήτησα... Απλά δεν μπορούσα να του την προσφέρω αυτές τις δύο μέρες... Το θέμα είναι ότι θα λείψω από την Τρίτη για περίπου μια βδομάδα... Λέτε να χρειαστεί να συνεχίσει τη θεραπεία;

----------


## jk21

μεχρι την τριτη θα εχουν συμπληρωθει οι ελαχιστες απαιτητες μερες και νωριτερα νομιζω . θα τα πουμε μεχρι τοτε .Θελω να δουμε πως παει μεχρι τωρα στην κοιλια

----------


## krisp

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
χρωστάω ένα μικρό update για το φιλαράκο μου...
Η κατάσταση του έχει σταθεροποιηθεί...
Η συμπεριφορά του, ίδια, ανήσυχος όταν βγαίνω έξω ακόμα και από μακριά, αστάθεια, μπορώ να πω πως σχεδόν δεν έχει, δεν τον έχω ακούσει να κελαηδάει.
Πίνει νεράκι και τρώει κανονικά...
Να ζητήσω συγνώμη που άργησα τόσο αλλά είχα πάει στο χωριό και από όταν γύρισα έχω στρωθεί στο διάβασμα γιατί τη Δευτέρα ξεκινάει η εξεταστική...
Όταν μπορέσω θα τον πιάσω να σας στείλω και την κοιλιά του...
Βιταμίνες και ηλεκτρολύτες να τα πάω στο μια φορά την εβδομάδα;
Φεύγοντας του είχα αφήσει καθαρό νεράκι οπότε έχει μείνει αρκετό χωρίς αυτά...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Cristina

Πτεροροια πέρασε;...δεν θυμάμαι αν μας είπες.
Το ότι δεν κελαηδα μπορεί να είναι και ψυχολογικό, αν δεν παρουσιάζει τίποτα παθολογικό. Τα αρσενικά μου δεν κελαηδουσαν καθόλου την περίοδο της πτεροροιας. Για βιταμίνες θα σου συνιστούσα να δώσει σίγουρα μία φορά την εβδομάδα, ηλεκτρολύτες εφόσον δεν έχει αστάθεια , δεν είναι και απαραίτητα να πάρει.

Να δούμε τι λέει ο κ. Δημήτρης.

----------


## krisp

Ναι, είχε ολοκληρώσει την πτερόροια πριν το πάθει..
Εμένα πάλι ο πατέρας του δεν έχει σταματήσει παρόλο που έχει γίνει σχεδόν λευκοκέφαλος από την πτερόροια... ::

----------


## jk21

οπως τα ειπε η Χριστινα !

----------


## Cristina

Αργούν πολύ μερικές φορές να την περάσουν την πτεροροια. Τα ξέρεις και συ, φαντάζομαι. Μία θηλυκιά , που έμεινε τελευταία στην πτεροροια , έχειπανω από ενάμιση μήνα και ακόμα θέλει... γεμάτο το κεφάλι βελόνες! 
Τι συμπλήρωμα δίνεις για την πτεροροια;

----------


## krisp

Εμένα έχουν τελειώσει εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα την πτερόροια εντελώς, χωρίς καμία βελόνα...
Οι γονείς έχουν ακόμα...
Κατά την περίοδο της πτερόροιας αβγουλάκι κατά βάση σαν συμπλήρωμα και την τροφή τους... Διάβασα ότι καλό κάνει να προσθέτεις και λίγο κεχρί και πράγματι στους γονείς το εφαρμόζω και τρώνε λίγο παραπάνω... Επίσης στους γονείς χθες-προχθές πρόσθεσα κία και κινόα σε αναλογία που έχει προτείνει ο κύριος *jk21* εδώ περίλα και καμελίνα δεν είχα, θα τους βάλω όταν με το καλό ξεκινήσω την προετοιμασία για την αναπαραγωγή... Επίσης πλέον έχω εφαρμόσει και μια φορά την εβδομάδα βιταμίνες στο νερό...
Είχα φτιάξει και μια παραλλαγή αυτής αλλά κάπου εκεί στην πτερόροια των μικρών μου τελείωσε...

ΑΑΑΑ!!!! Πριν από λίγο τον πέτυχα να κελαηδάει!!!

Ξέρω ότι είναι νωρίς και ξέρω και πιο είναι το σωστό, αλλά... Πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσε να βγάλει αναπαραγωγή; Το σωστό είναι όχι φυσικά... Αν ήταν στη φύση, 99% δεν θα είχε επιζήσει... Μπορεί και να μην του είχε συμβεί βέβαια... Μα τί λέω, δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι στη φύση αφού είναι μπλε...  :trash: 

Απλά επειδή θέλω να έχω 2 ζευγάρια φέτος πρέπει σιγά σιγά να κατασταλάζω... Το ξέρω ότι το σωστό είναι να μην αναπαραχθεί, οπότε μάλλον για αναπαραγωγή, αν θα μπει κάποιο θα είναι η μία αδερφή του...

----------


## jk21

θα περασει επιτυχως την πτεροροια και στην πορεια θα δεις ....  αν η πτεροροια βγει χωρις παθολογικες ενδειξεις , πιστευω θα πυρωσει απο μονο του αν ειναι . Απλα τα gouldian ξερω οτι πυρωνουν και φθινοπωρο , αν ομως εχει μπει σε αναπαραγωγη και την ανοιξη  με πληρεις γεννες (δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχουμε συζητησει ) θα σου προτεινα να το κρατησεις με ωρες φωτισμου τοσες ,ωστε να μην πυρωσει φετος το φθινοπωρο

----------


## krisp

Τα νέα Gouldian περνάνε 2 φορές πτερόροια; Γιατί έχει τελειώσει εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα... Φέτος έχει γεννηθεί... Και φυσικά δεν έχει μπει για αναπαραγωγή ακόμα... Κατά βάθος θέλω αλλά νομίζω καλύτερα να προσπαθήσω με μια αδερφή του αν βρω άλλο αρσενικό... Θα δω...

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο σημερα ειμαι καπως καλυτερα απο ιωσουλα που περασα προσφατα , αλλα φαινεται ο εγκεφαλος υπολειτουργει ... το αναφερεις ρητα στο προηγουμενο ποστ ... 

επειδη το πουλακι ηταν περιεργα και μετα την πτεροροια θα σου ελεγα να μην προχωρησει πριν τα τελη Σεπτεμβρη και εφοσον μεχρι τοτε ειναι μια χαρα , χωρις νεες υπονοιες οτι κατι συμβαινει

----------


## krisp

Περαστικά, πω πω και σε τέτοια εποχή, μαρτύριο... Δικαιολογημένος... :winky: 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς σκεφτόμουν μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου να ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά την προετοιμασία που λογικά λόγω της εξεταστικής μπορεί να καθυστερήσει μέχρι τα τέλη... Το πλάνο είναι το Νοέμβριο σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσουν οι φωλιές... Πρώτα ο θεός... Ίδωμεν...
Από την άλλη φοβάμαι πως θα ανταπεξέλθει για παράδειγμα με τους νεοσσούς, περνούν μεγάλο στρες οι γονείς... Κι αν το ξαναπάθει; Μήπως τελικά καλά το σκέφτομαι να μην το επιχειρήσω με αυτό το πουλί;

----------


## jk21

μεχρι τοτε αν δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει με το παλιο προβλημα , θα το δειξει ... δεν θα πυρωσει καν

----------


## Cristina

Ήθελα να σου προτείνω να δώσεις βιταμίνες με αμινοξέα για την πτεροροια και όχι απλές βιταμίνες. Μία χαρά όλα τα άλλα.
Τα δικά μου, με εξαίρεση μία θηλυκιά που έχω ένα θέμα, όλα έχουν περάσει πτεροροια με βελόνες. Μήπως δεν ήταν η ολοκληρωμένη η πτεροροια επειδή ήταν η πρώτη τους...
Υπάρχει και η παθολογική πτεροροια....
Θα σου έλεγακαι εγώ, που δεν είμαικαι έμπειρη, να τον παρακολουθήσεις και να αποφασιζεις αργότερα.

----------

